# 

## magangs

Proszę łopatologicznie krok po kroku poradzić jak taką opaskę zrobić. Kamienie już mam, betonowe krawężniki jako ogranicznik też. Jaka powinna być głębokość warstwy kamieni? Jaka szerokość licząc od ściany? Jak osadzić krawężniki? Czy na beton czy po prostu wkopać w piach?

----------

nie potrzeba krawężników /wystarczą obrzeża chodnikowe/
obrzeża osadzasz na betonie 
głębokość i szerokośc warstwy kamieni zalezy od Ciebie - wg gustu 
 mogę tylko doradzic aby z wzoru na objętość obliczyć tak wykop - aby Ci kamienia wystarczyło ...

----------


## magangs

muszą być w betonie?

----------


## pablitoo

> muszą być w betonie?


Nie muszą - ale jak ich nie osadzisz w betonie - to w trakcie eksploatacji moga Ci się porozjeżdżać i porozsuwać ...

----------


## Barbossa

wkopać, bez betonu nic się nie porozjeżdża, chyba, że bezpośrednio przytulone do drogi
szerokość im większa tym lepsza, min 40cm
głębokość?
nawet parę centów starczy, byleby wyłożyć spód folią budowlaną, zielsko nie będzie wtedy rosło (ino wywinąć tylko lekko na ścianę, z drugiej strony płasko, coby baseniku nie robić)

----------


## pblochu

Nie folie budowlaną a agrotkaninę ściółkującą 
Ona musi przepuszczać wodę!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Barbossa

nie musi, ważniejsze, żeby spływała na zewnątrz

----------


## pblochu

tak ale musi wtedy zachować trwały spad i pewien odcinek który odbierze tą wodę 
Z agrotkaniną prościej zakupi na wymiar czyli odpada upierdliwe cięcie.  Cena niewiele wyższa ale nie namawiam

----------


## Barbossa

ależ oczywiście
ważne, aby było skuteczne
może być i polon

----------


## pblochu

Byle by go nie rozbijał  :big grin:  
Pozdro

----------


## pablitoo

> wkopać, bez betonu nic się nie porozjeżdża, chyba, (...)


Taaa - nie porozjeżdża się - mrzonki ... - zwłaszcza że tam piach i pyta jak zamocować w piachu ... 




> Czy na beton czy po prostu *wkopać w piach*


Osadź na betonie - będziesz miał na wieczność spokój , a nie za rok, dwa od nowa robota jak się obrzeża rozjadą i powypaczają ...

----------


## Barbossa

nawet nie zdajesz sobie sprawy,
co można wkopać....

----------


## Wirecki

A "kamyczki"  :smile:  ? Macie jakieś zdjęcia - co i jakiej frakcji najładniej wygląda?

----------


## maslak

> A "kamyczki"  ? Macie jakieś zdjęcia - co i jakiej frakcji najładniej wygląda?


Ja u siebie zrobiłem z 2 stron 8-16mm a z dwóch 16-32 - bo tak mi pasowało. 
Z 8-16 mam zrobioną szerszą opaskę która zastępuje także chodnik dookoła domu a z 2 stron gdzie nie ma potrzeby chdzić po opasce dałem 16-32. Moim zdaniem większe wyglądają lepiej.

----------


## gosciu01

U mnie opaska od dołu wygląda tak:

Wpierw był drenaż: piasek, kliniec 16-32, rura, kliniec,
( niestety fachowcy zasypali mi to trochę gliną   :Evil:  )

dalej piasek gruboziarnisty - kilka cm dla wyrównania,
geowłóknina,
różne niewielkie kamienie z działki,
keramzyt,

szerokość opaski 80 cm i to troszkę za mało względem okapu, gdyż okap domu jest szerszy i tuż przy obrzeżach słabiej rośnie latem trawa - zwyczajnie opad deszczu słabiej tam operuje.

Obrzeża 100cm x 20cm x 8 cm ( o ile dobrze pamiętam ) osadzane w piasku z cementem.
Keramzyt ok. 8-10 cm grubości - gdyż pasowal kolorystycznie żonie do elewacji, a mnie ponieważ dodatkowo izoluje cieplnie obszar wokól domu.

----------


## Wirecki

> Keramzyt ok. 8-10 cm grubości - gdyż pasowal kolorystycznie żonie do elewacji, a mnie ponieważ dodatkowo izoluje cieplnie obszar wokól domu.


masz jakieś zdjęcie opaski?

----------


## gosciu01

> Napisał gosciu01
> 
> Keramzyt ok. 8-10 cm grubości - gdyż pasowal kolorystycznie żonie do elewacji, a mnie ponieważ dodatkowo izoluje cieplnie obszar wokól domu.
> 
> 
> masz jakieś zdjęcie opaski?


mogę zrobić za tydzień w sobotę, własnie wróciłem z ranchoo   :big tongue:  . Jeśli masz takie życzenie daj znać na prw.

P.S.
obrzeża obecnie dałbym równo z okapem dachu, to tak informacyjnie dla tych, którzy chcieliby mieć za nimi ładną trawę.
Teraz muszę dodatkowo dbać i podlewać ten odcinek trawnika

----------


## Aga - Żona Facia

Na około domu mamy zrobione krawężniki czerwone (bo pasują do wszystkiego u nas   :big grin:  ) 100 x 20 x 6. Zostały zabetonowane na dole, żeby się trzymały. 
Szerokośc opaski 40 cm. Tam jest trochę pasku, wyłożymy to geowłókniną (taką szarą) i na to kamyczki. Tak na wysokośc ok. 5-6 cm. 
Teraz tylko szukam kamyczków w naszym rejonie. Ładne takie zeby mi się podobały i żeby nie kosztowały za dużo. 
Ale frakcja powyżej 32 mm  mnie nie interesuje.

----------


## gosciu01

tutaj można sobie pooglądać kamyczki wpierw wirtualnie, przed wyprawą na łowy   :Wink2:  

http://www.kruszywa.bielsko.pl/index.php?malysz=oferta

P.S.
jeśli macie dużego ruchliwego psa, bądź żywotne małe dzieci, to keramzyt może się rozsypywać, gdyż jest stosunkow lekki, z kamyczkami jest mniejszy problem, ale też czasem trzeba je pozbierać. Kamyki o frakcji 16-32 mam w, oraz przy oczku.

----------


## maslak

Zdjęcie mojej opasko-ścieżki frakcja 8-16 mm w trakcie układania
[img][/img]

i frakcja 16-32 już tylko jako opaska
[img][/img]

----------


## Han

bardzo ładna opaska

----------


## dannnb

A co z ewentualną wodą z opadów??? - u mnie zdarzają się ulewy w czasie których woda leje się po elewacji. Czy kamyczki odprowadzą ją poza budynek. Mam ziemię gliniastą, która kiepsko schnie. Zastanawiałem się nad kamyczkami ale ze względu na rodzaj ziemi do tej pory skłaniałem się ku jakiemuś rodzajowi kostki ułożonej ze spadkiem od domu.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Czy kamyczki odprowadzą ją poza budynek. Mam ziemię gliniastą, która kiepsko schnie. Zastanawiałem się nad kamyczkami ale ze względu na rodzaj ziemi do tej pory skłaniałem się ku jakiemuś rodzajowi kostki ułożonej ze spadkiem od domu.


Wtrącę się momentalnie  :Wink2:   :big grin:  .Ależ ty chyba mówisz tylko o ozdabianiu kamyczkami .W odwodnieniu domu trzeba się pokusić o inne bardziej skomplikowane rozwiązanie by wodę odprowadzić po za budynek.

----------


## ZaKontyK

> A co z ewentualną wodą z opadów??? - u mnie zdarzają się ulewy w czasie których woda leje się po elewacji. Czy kamyczki odprowadzą ją poza budynek. Mam ziemię gliniastą, która kiepsko schnie. Zastanawiałem się nad kamyczkami ale ze względu na rodzaj ziemi do tej pory skłaniałem się ku jakiemuś rodzajowi kostki ułożonej ze spadkiem od domu.


Ja reprezentuję szkołę "kamyka w sandałach" - łatwo wpadło, łatwo wypadnie.
Na glinie: dom, kamyczki, opaska kostkowa (jeśli ktoś chce jeszcze),
na piasku: jak to chce.

Ktoś kto ma piach może budować opaskę kostkową przy domu i odpychać wodę od niego. Piach szybko przepuści wodę i nie postoi ona przy fundamencie mimo utrudnionego przez opaskę parowania.

Na glinie trzeba pozwolić wodzie odparować a okapami ograniczyć jej ilość.
Całej się nie da, tym bardziej nie ma co liczyć, że odepchnięta opaską (leżącą bezpośrednio przy domu) nie wsiąknie pod nią i nie będzie się tam "kisić".

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał dannnb
> 
> A co z ewentualną wodą z opadów??? - u mnie zdarzają się ulewy w czasie których woda leje się po elewacji. Czy kamyczki odprowadzą ją poza budynek. Mam ziemię gliniastą, która kiepsko schnie. Zastanawiałem się nad kamyczkami ale ze względu na rodzaj ziemi do tej pory skłaniałem się ku jakiemuś rodzajowi kostki ułożonej ze spadkiem od domu.
> 
> 
> Ja reprezentuję szkołę "kamyka w sandałach" - łatwo wpadło, łatwo wypadnie.
> Na glinie: dom, kamyczki, opaska kostkowa (jeśli ktoś chce jeszcze),
> na piasku: jak to chce.
> 
> ...


No to ja w domu niepotrzebnie robiłem odwodnienie? Mam na działce margiel itp.Zrobiłem drenaż .Ułożyłem ryły i przez system odprowadziłem wodę w siną dal.Zrobiłem opaskę posypałem białym kamyczkiem i finito.

----------


## ZaKontyK

> No to ja w domu niepotrzebnie robiłem odwodnienie? Mam na działce margiel itp.Zrobiłem drenaż .Ułożyłem ryły i przez system odprowadziłem wodę w siną dal.Zrobiłem opaskę posypałem białym kamyczkiem i finito.


Mówimy o układzie bez drenażu, bez możliwości odprowadzenia wody z drenażu. 

Drenaż (z odprowadzeniem) zmienia srodowisko na takie jak w piasku.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> No to ja w domu niepotrzebnie robiłem odwodnienie? Mam na działce margiel itp.Zrobiłem drenaż .Ułożyłem ryły i przez system odprowadziłem wodę w siną dal.Zrobiłem opaskę posypałem białym kamyczkiem i finito.
> 
> 
> Mówimy o układzie bez drenażu, bez możliwości odprowadzenia wody z drenażu. 
> 
> Drenaż (z odprowadzeniem) zmienia srodowisko na takie jak w piasku.


Ale *dannnb* nie pisze ,że nie ma możliwości takowej.Natomiast pisze czy kamyczki odprowadzą wodę poza budynek.

----------


## dannnb

> Napisał ZaKontyK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> ...


Może opiszę dokładniej.

Dom wybudowany, podłoże to glina, która przed posianiem trawy na wiosnę zamieniała się w jedno wielkie bagno. Fundamenty pomalowane po 2-razy dysperbitem, oklejone styropianem 8cm, zasiatkowane i ponownie pomalowane dysperbitem. Woda gruntowa jest głęboko (sąsiad dokopał się na 25 metrze.) Od 2 metrów w głąb zaczyna się margiel i kreda (tzw. grzechotka), która przepuszcza w głąb każdą ilość wody. Nie zmienia to faktu że pierwsze 2 metry w których są fundamenty to gliniasta glina, która kiepsko przepuszcza wodę. Nie robiłem drenaży, zastanawiam się nad opaską i sposobem odprowadzenia wody z rynien. Najchętniej wodę z rynien puściłbym w głąb ziemi (może wie ktoś jak to prawidłowo wykonać - dach wielospadowy około 280m2). Chodzi mi po głowie również rozpuszczenie rynnami i właśnie opaską wody po działce ale boje się że zrobię sobie bagno i trawa nie pomoże.

Jak najlepiej zabezpieczyć się przed wilgocią przy fundamentach  - jak i jaką opaskę najlepiej w moim przypadku zrobić???

----------


## el-ka

My mamy na podobnym podłożu drenaż opaskowy i odprowadzenie wody z rynien do studni - studnia służy nam też do podlewania ogrodu. 
Przy domu panujemy opaskę z kamyczków - tradycyjnie. Narazie jest piasek i warstwa ziemi z usypanej skarpy. 
W pobliżu elewacji jest sucho nad wyraz, tak że nawet chwasty tam nie rosną. Widocznie drenaż odprowadza, a i woda splywa w dół do skarpy, mamy także dość spore okapy.

----------


## niktspecjalny

http://www.muratordom.pl/instalacje/...7051_17915.htm
Bardzo ładnie opisane.Takich przykładów i wiele innych w sieci jest bardzo dużo ja mam zrobione nieco uproszczoną wersję ale skutecznie zbierającą wodę na razie odprowadzam ją w siną dal.

----------


## ZaKontyK

> Od 2 metrów w głąb zaczyna się margiel i kreda (tzw. grzechotka), która przepuszcza w głąb każdą ilość wody.


Poszukałbym takich miejsc rurami przedłużającymi rynny. W nich połozyłbym rury drenarskie - długość odpowiednio dobrana. Skoro to warstwa tak chłonna nie będą wcale tak długie. 

Ja mam, jak Ty, glinę wszędzie i do środka globu. Jest jednak poprzecinana warstwami piasku i gliny piaszczystej. Rozłożyłem  rurę drenarską licząc, że te warstwy będą przejmować wodę a jej nadmiar zmagazynuje się (na krótko) w długich odcinkach rury litej (80m - 110mm) i drenarskiej (60m - 50mm). Późną wiosną i wczesnym latem tego roku, które to okresy należały raczej do mocno mokrych system się sprawdzał - zobaczymy co jesienią a przede wszystkim zimą, kiedy ziemia przemarźnie (drenaż położony jest na malej głębokości 50-60cm). Jeśli będzie zamarzał, wiosną jak odzyskam siły i zamiłowanie do szpadlowania w glinie, wkopię się głębiej.

----------


## dannnb

> Napisał dannnb
> 
>  Od 2 metrów w głąb zaczyna się margiel i kreda (tzw. grzechotka), która przepuszcza w głąb każdą ilość wody.
> 
> 
> Poszukałbym takich miejsc rurami przedłużającymi rynny. W nich połozyłbym rury drenarskie - długość odpowiednio dobrana. Skoro to warstwa tak chłonna nie będą wcale tak długie. 
> 
> Ja mam, jak Ty, glinę wszędzie i do środka globu. Jest jednak poprzecinana warstwami piasku i gliny piaszczystej. Rozłożyłem  rurę drenarską licząc, że te warstwy będą przejmować wodę a jej nadmiar zmagazynuje się (na krótko) w długich odcinkach rury litej (80m - 110mm) i drenarskiej (60m - 50mm). Późną wiosną i wczesnym latem tego roku, które to okresy należały raczej do mocno mokrych system się sprawdzał - zobaczymy co jesienią a przede wszystkim zimą, kiedy ziemia przemarźnie (drenaż położony jest na malej głębokości 50-60cm). Jeśli będzie zamarzał, wiosną jak odzyskam siły i zamiłowanie do szpadlowania w glinie, wkopię się głębiej.



Tak sobie kombinuję - co się będzie działo złego z domem jak nie zrobię drenażu - jak sprawdzić czy coś się już złego nie dzieje. Rozmawiałem z budowlańcem który ma postawiony kilka lat wcześniej dom w identycznych warunkach i nie robił drenażu - uważa to za zbędne dla domu bez piwnic.

Nie chodzi tu o koszty (rura chyba nie jest taka droga) a o rujnowanie działki - tak oglądam rysunki jak powinno się robić drenaż to wychodzi na to że przy domu już postawionym to powinno się go instalować na około 3m od linii domu (chyba chodzi o odkrycie fundamentów i ewentualne rozluźnienie podłoża wokół nich). Nie bardzo mam jak takie wykopy teraz robić - działka zagospodarowana. Jak pisałem nie mam jeszcze opaski a wody przy fundamentach raczej spodziewam się właśnie przez to miejsce. Opaskę i ewentualne dalsze prace planuję wykonać w przyszłym roku. Planować mimo wszystko drenaż czy robić tylko opaskę z kostki po której woda będzie spływała od domu???

----------


## niktspecjalny

Planować opaskę, odwodnić domek, a wodę skumulować w studniach i wykorzystywać do podlewania działeczki.Zrobić opaseczkę z kamyczka i już.  :Wink2:

----------


## dannnb

> Planować opaskę, odwodnić domek, a wodę skumulować w studniach i wykorzystywać do podlewania działeczki.Zrobić opaseczkę z kamyczka i już.



Co masz na myśli pisząc "odwodnić domek" - jednak drenaż czy zebranie wody z rynien w jedno miejsce (studnię). To jeszcze dam radę zrobić gorzej z drenażem.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Napisał niktspecjalny
> 
> Planować opaskę, odwodnić domek, a wodę skumulować w studniach i wykorzystywać do podlewania działeczki.Zrobić opaseczkę z kamyczka i już. 
> 
> 
> 
> Co masz na myśli pisząc "odwodnić domek" - jednak drenaż czy zebranie wody z rynien w jedno miejsce (studnię). To jeszcze dam radę zrobić gorzej z drenażem.


Miałem na myśli skoro drenaż bee.To systemem zebrać wodę z dachu i położyć tylko pod opaską rury odprowadzające do studzienek.Bez rur drenażowych(dziurkowanych), skoro ziemia trochę lipna w przepuszczalność,a i tobie nie chce się psuć wystroju działki.

----------


## basia228

Mam pytanie- czemu pod kamykami powinna być geowłóknina a nie folia i jaka ta geowłóknina być powinna - chodzi mi o grubość  :smile:

----------


## misiakulka

podciągam pytanie. kupiłam już geowłukninę taką białą i puchatą zamiarują ją zasypać białą marianną-to pasek 33cm bezpośrednio przy domu, dalej obrzeże-kostka60cm-obrzeże. ale mam nadzieję że geowłuknina może być?

----------


## ANNNJA

ja też podpinam się pod temat,  może ktoś wrzuci jeszcze pare fotek z kolejnych etap i efekt końcowy? dzieki

----------


## reflexes

Nie mam fotek z poszczególnych etapów ale w sumie nie ma co pokazywać. Obrzeża wkopane bez betonu a tak na prawdę wkopane na suchą podsypkę z wszelkich resztek klejów i zapraw pozostałych po remoncie. Szerokość 40 cm. Myślę, że troszkę mało i teraz dał bym z 10 więcej. Kamyki to jak widać zwykłe niesortowane otoczaki z pola. Pod nimi agrowłóknina, którą trzeba ułożyć starannie, bo każde zaniedbanie owocuje pięknym zielem wyrastającym między kamykami. 
Nic szczególnego i trudnego. W sumie to chyba dzień albo dwa roboty na coś koło 21 mb opaski.

----------


## wierzch

Opaska przy plocie:




Opaska przy domu:



Pozdrawiam

----------


## Berni Z

Może moje pytanie nie do końca mieści się w temacie, ale na pewno jest z nim związane. Jeśli już gdzieś na forum trwa dyskusja na ten temat to bardzo proszę o info.

A oto moje pytanie

Czy ktoś może u siebie instalował domową instalację deszczową?

Znalazłam artykuł w muratorze na ten temat i wydaje się to rozwiązanie bardzo ciekawe 
Link do artykułu poniżej

http://muratordom.pl/instalacje/inst...cja,38_88.html

Co o tym sądzicie?


Pytanie tyko o koszt takiej instalacji oraz koszty późniejszej eksploatacji. Czy ktoś ma jakieś rozeznanie?

----------


## cieszynianka

> Może moje pytanie nie do końca mieści się w temacie, ale na pewno jest z nim związane. Jeśli już gdzieś na forum trwa dyskusja na ten temat to bardzo proszę o info.
> 
> A oto moje pytanie
> 
> Czy ktoś może u siebie instalował domową instalację deszczową?
> 
> Czy ktoś ma jakieś rozeznanie?


Chyba tu mają:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ody-deszczowej

 :wink:

----------


## Berni Z

Dziękuję bardzo Cieszynianko za błyskawiczną pomoc  :big grin: 
Już biegnę czytać.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Krzysiek88

Czy ktoś zamiast obrzeży betonowych dawał plastikowe? zastanawiam się nad tym, dałbym je od strony gdzie nie będzie jeżdżone niczym ciężkim, tylko kosiarka

----------

